# NIU - Niuminco Group



## Mac (13 March 2007)

Just came across an interesting announcement from DSF yesterday that saw their sp shoot 28%.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...lts.jsp?searchBy=asxCode&allinfo=&asxCode=dsf


----------

